

Super Powers that Wont be So Awesome in Real Life - z3phyr
http://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/1lulta/super_powers_that_wont_be_so_awesome_in_real_life/

======
jaachan
Why link to the reddit page instead of the actual item? Actual link:
[http://www.bubblews.com/news/1083267-super-powers-that-
wont-...](http://www.bubblews.com/news/1083267-super-powers-that-wont-be-so-
awesome-in-real-life)

